# It was only a matter of time!



## Gizmo (Jun 16, 2017)

Can you believe this guy... priceless (and now licence less)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/04/28/tesla-owner-turned-cars-autopilot-sat-passenger-seat-travelling/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Gizmo said:


> Can you believe this guy... priceless (and now licence less)
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/04/28/tesla-owner-turned-cars-autopilot-sat-passenger-seat-travelling/


What a (dangerous) goof ball?!


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Saw that this morning... not worth whatever laughs he did it for


----------

